# Designer with Source Code?



## JonathanM (Jul 14, 2009)

I am finally getting around to putting a new up to date e-commerce site and I am thinking about adding an interactive product designer. Does anyone know of one that has the source code available as well? I know that I will need to modify it in the future, and would like to be able to have the code as well. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

There's an open source one in the works that is being discussed here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/ecommerce-site-design/t141019.html


----------



## JonathanM (Jul 14, 2009)

Rodney said:


> There's an open source one in the works that is being discussed here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/ecommerce-site-design/t141019.html


Thank you Rodney for your quick reply. I;ve been watching that thread for a while. I was just wondering if there were any other ones that had the source code available for sale or as part of the package.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

JonathanM said:


> Thank you Rodney for your quick reply. I;ve been watching that thread for a while. I was just wondering if there were any other ones that had the source code available for sale or as part of the package.


None that I know of and I've seen most of them posted about here  

Maybe someone else knows of one that has the source code available though...


----------



## JAEB (May 22, 2008)

Check out Deco network its really a good way to go if your doing more than 1 site.
Thanks, Good luck all, Eric


----------



## JonathanM (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. It looks like there isn't a designer with code available. So I will have to find a list of designer tools avaialble and see if something can be arranged. Does anyone have a suggestion on which tool they like best? I am looking for a solution I would purchase and then host on my own site. I do not want something where I would be paying a fee to license a designer for a month or other time period. Thanks!


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

I think many of us do not look at on-line design tools in the correct light. Most post are trying to figure out how to have such a solution without paying a monthly fee. 

In reality very few of us could afford to outright purchase one of these solutions due to the 1,000's upon 1,000's of development hours it takes to create, maintain and enhance. The designer is just a small piece of the puzzle. What good is the designer if you do not have an integrated shopping cart? What good is the shopping cart without integrated shipping? What good is integrated shipping if you do not have communication tools/Facebook integartion to market to customers? What I truly care about is not how much one cost each month but how much additional sales revenue it can generate. 

Look at the cost slightly differently. Let's take Wasatch RIP or most any commercial application. Just the support contract itself is $100 a month. That is above the purchase price. For that very same amount you can install a fully supported turnkey solution that should more than pay for itself over and over again. Maybe the designer companies should simply say their software is free and you pay a small monthly amount for unlimited support and enhancements. If you are dealing with custom code calculate the number of hours ($$$) a month you would spend on fixes alone never the less enhancements. It would be much greater than $100.

Over the past three years we have purchased and installed a number of solutions look for the best of the best include OSS, RSK, Piki/Deco, and currently Inksoft. The key and most critical piece is the designer. It has to be so bone simple that anyone can use it. Too many times in the race for feature and functions solutions become too complex for people to use. Inksoft has done a great job in this area.


----------

